# Bargain Book Finds: November 2011 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the October 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

This was an absolutely tantalizing mystery. Only 0.99!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

A really good deal for *Nora Roberts * fans 
UNFINISHED BUSINESS for $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Unfinished-Business-ebook/dp/B005IGVS6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320151363&sr=1-1


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Shadonna said:


> A really good deal for *Nora Roberts * fans
> UNFINISHED BUSINESS for $3.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Unfinished-Business-ebook/dp/B005IGVS6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320151363&sr=1-1


5.79 now


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

1.99 regular price 7.99
I love this authors other books and can definitely recommend her.
Tricia


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

The Princess and The Penis is a RIOT! ( I'll have to admit, I have the sense of humor of a 7 year old boy). This short book is silly, snarky, naughty and so much fun! And it's only 99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/The-Princess-the-Penis-ebook/dp/B005ORR6HE










I posted about this last month, but the Fashion Police (Amber Fox Mystery) by Sibel Hodge is still free and a great read!

http://www.amazon.com/Fashion-Police-Amber-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003B3NYS8


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Birthmarked - Caragh O'Brien - YA dystopian published by MacMillan - $2.99. The second book in the trilogy is coming out next week.


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

This site is running a promotion through tomorrow offeing 36 books at $0.99 each.

http://www.womensliterarycafe.com/

Also, if you buy 3, you get 1 free (you choose genre, they choose book).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

1.79 
PNR


.99 backlist re-release
Historical Romance


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

This was a great read. I gave it 5 stars on Good Book Alert. $3.99



Dead White, a Dakota Mystery

This isn't your mother's Little House on the Prairie...

Detective Marek Okerlund unknowingly passes by a dying man in a Dakota blizzard-and gets what he changed jobs to avoid: a homicide. Acting Sheriff Karen Mehaffey asks for a part-time detective to teach her the ropes and loses what she changed jobs to keep: peace in her family.

Together, estranged detective and sheriff stand uneasily over the frozen body of Dale Hansen, operations manager at the local meat-packing plant. The intriguing words "White Out" are carved into one bare arm, the raw wrist chained to a barbed-wire fence. What does the message mean? Is it racial-as Dale wasn't popular with his Hispanic workers-or merely a weather report, done in understated Dakota style?

Both Karen and Marek doubt their ability to give the victim justice. Karen is a former police dispatcher without a shred of investigative experience. Marek has enough experience for both of them, but he'd rather dust off his carpenter's license to save the last takeout restaurant in town from hooligans. Besides, saving his half-Hispanic, motherless daughter from starvation is a higher priority for him than arguing with a hard-headed sheriff.

They'll both be out in the cold, though, if they can't put aside their differences to find a killer.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

On sale for $2.99, this is the fourth book in the Lady Emily mystery series by Tasha Alexander. These books usually run $9.99 or higher.


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

All four of Laura Landon's regency romances are currently at 99 cents. They've been on the Top 100 for many weeks and SHATTERED DREAMS and A MATTER OF CHOICE were each #1 for several weeks.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I have two very different recommendations. One is a ghost story romance and it's fantastic, compelling and well written:
Adrienne's Ghost by Leah St. James: http://amzn.com/B006112RTE
Only $1.99

The other is a middle grade book that is entertaining even for adults. It's unique and utterly charming and quite funny. 
True Grime by Natasha Deen: http://amzn.com/B005M65W7S
Only $2.99


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm  sorry. I hate to be a dummy, and I know this is a little off topic, but how do you insert the actual book covers/links in your posts? I inserted the links, but not the covers. Sorry if I'm out of line on this thread.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

For those who love the classics, this is a great buy:

'Emma', is now available for $ 0.99 - you get the e-book plusthe link to the free audio book for that low price. I've read 'Emma' and listened to it and enjoyed it each time.

Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Emma-Illustrated-Free-audiobook-ebook/dp/B004KABCZS/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321582641&sr=1-3#_

I hope you enjoy as I did!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Alicia, when you use the kindle link maker at the top one option shows the book cover as a clickable link. Copy and paste the code.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Alicia Dean said:


> I'm sorry. I hate to be a dummy, and I know this is a little off topic, but how do you insert the actual book covers/links in your posts? I inserted the links, but not the covers. Sorry if I'm out of line on this thread.


When you go to linkmaker note that there are 2 options: one will allow you to make a link without an image and the other allows you to make a link with the image. Just 'select' the one that says 'with image' then press the two buttons, 'control' and 'C'. Go back to your profile and press 'control' and 'V' to paste it into your signature.

I hope this helps. I am no expert but if you need me to walk you through it feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll give you my phone no. to call.

By the way, how did you get your book cover up as an avatar at the left side of the page?


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Some great bargains out there right now:

Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell by Susanna Clark - $2.99 - literary paranormal



Christmas at Friday Harbor - Lisa Kleypas - $2.99 - contemporary romance



Tyger, Tyger - Kerstin Hamilton - $2.69 - YA paranormal


Girl's Guide to Witchcraft - Mindy Klasky - $0.99 - chick-lit paranormal



Plus two novellas for the romance and PNR crowd:

Tessa Dare - Once Upon a Winter's Eve - $0.99 - Regency romance, part of her Spindle Cove series. 


Bodyguard - Jennifer Ashley - $0.99 - PNR, part of her Shifters Unbound series. 


I've already read the Tessa Dare one (it was great) and have downloaded the Jennifer Ashley one to read this weekend.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.82 Kiss of Darkness by Loribelle Hunt. 1st book in the Demon Hybrids series.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

100 Kindle books for 3.99 or less...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_357334582_1?ie=UTF8&plgroup=1&docId=1000706171&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-top&pf_rd_r=1HJ6H3MSMC4AJZJDAXET&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1332434502&pf_rd_i=3666021


----------



## Sakura Reyna (Aug 23, 2011)

I recommend The Faerie Tale Girl Series by Kimberly Spencer. She is a self-published author in the paranormal romance genre who has impressed me with her work. Her work deals with King Arthur legends and faeries. http://www.amazon.com/Shimmerspell-Shimmer-Trilogy-1-ebook/dp/B004VWX5DC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


----------



## Danielle Raver (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Good-Knight-ebook/dp/B004QOB75S/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322324925&sr=1-1

Best selling on Amazon - now $2.99

The Last Good Knight by Connie J. Jasperson


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Georg R. R. Martin's shared world Wild Card series is back in print for the Kindle.  Four books for $2.99 each.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Social Engineering: The Art of Human Hacking by Christopher Hadnagy

This book on how hackers and bad guys use guile and trickery to penetrate computer systems, engage in identity theft, and other stuff has gotten a lot of attention. It's available for $4.50, so not cheap, but quite a bit below regular price. I'm told this may be for today (Sunday) only, so verify the price before hitting "buy".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Until Dec 3: The Big Deal

This is a "Cyber Monday Week" promotion on Amazon: a plethora of titles, sorted by genre -- may not be available in all territories.


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

Bestselling author Laura Landon has a new release out last month.
BROKEN PROMISE
99¢
Her Victorian romances have held #1 on Amazon's Top 100 Regency Romances list all summer


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm now reading 'Wife by Wednesday' by Catherine Bybee. This is a great read, and only $ 0.99.

Click on the link below to check it out:

http://www.amazon.com/Wife-by-Wednesday-ebook/dp/B005SJLB24/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322568577&sr=1-1


----------

